# Fishing myrtle beach in a week, any info?



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

Going to Myrtle Beach Oct 1st through the 4th wondering if anyone had any information as to what I can fish for from the surf and if there are any good headboats. Staying at pirate land if that will help anyone. If anyone has any info it would be much appreciated. Thanks

Tom


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

tommsu1 said:


> Going to Myrtle Beach Oct 1st through the 4th wondering if anyone had any information as to what I can fish for from the surf and if there are any good headboats. Staying at pirate land if that will help anyone. If anyone has any info it would be much appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Tom


Hey Tom, if you sift through the posts here, you'll find some good info about places to go and methods. Several of the folks who post here are locals and can give you valuable information. 

We've got a place at Pirateland, and if we make it down it'll be later in October. I used to really catch some fish in late Sept to early October when I was younger there where that channel comes in between Pirateland and Lakewood, especially on a high tide either late or early in the day. I'd toss cut mullet out there past the end of those rocks if I were you; you 'outta catch some nice blues right about now. You might also get some flounder. I've also thrown metals and white bucktail jigs out there and done some good, but only if the tide is high and comes up and puts several of those rocks underwater. Honestly, I haven't done much good from the surf down there in a few years. I think DanMan said he fishes/has fished above Pirateland there at LongBay Estates before you get up to the state park in the surf, so he'll probably chime in, too.

You might want to private message Villagerecorder (Captain Pete). We had to cut our vacation short last summer, but I have spoken with him on the phone. We were going to take one of his charters, but didn't get a chance. If you go back through the posts a couple of months, you'll find his contact info (phone number).

Since you're staying at Pirateland, I'd pick up some mud minnows. You can catch your limit of flounder in those lakes, man, and some big daddy channel cats to boot. Try beside the paddleboat dock on Skeleton Island (when you look away from the ocean from the paddleboats, the second trailer from the point straight in front of you on the lake is ours) or over in the "big lake" at the end of Pirateland beside Lakewood. For those, go about 20-24" deep (not much deeper) with a 3-4" bobber. There might be some big mullet still around, too. Try to chum them in with bread. Use a small hook (sz 14 if you can get them). In those lakes, you can catch bream, catfish, largemouth bass, spot, croaker, flounder, "greenies," catfish, mullet, black drum, huge Chinese carp, eels, turtles, and gators. ha ha

I hope this helps.

Good Luck!

Save some fish for the rest of us! 

AJ


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

I would tell you that captain dick's runs some really good trips down there. I have posted a variety of reports over the past few years that you can search up. 

In a nutshell take the gulfstream trip, get the starboard corner on the transom, bring some large baitfish (i get mullets at perry's or catch them if they are in 8" are about right). be nice to the mates and they will take good care of you. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, saltwater and freshwater fish in the same lake!


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

bluefish1928 said:


> wow, saltwater and freshwater fish in the same lake!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Yep. Those lakes there at Pirateland, Ocean Lakes, and Lakewood campgrounds are brackish. They're fed both from the ocean and from freshwater lakes.

The campground used to let us keep jon boats down there. That was a blast!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Tom...like bubba says...I fish the surf between long bay and the state park pier..I haven't fished in a few weeks due to tendonitis in my arm..(probably from casting 4+bait and reeling in many times) 

I can tell you there are one or two holes or cuts..I don't fish them but you can tell where they are by a few surf anglers that are there daily.. 

I've talked to enough beach walkers from pirateland through the last 3 yrs and they seem to say that the creek or creeks in that area are good for flounder,blues..at night the camper/fisherman seem to catch sharks which is illegal to fish for...but I keep hearing flounder flounder in that area.. 

I usually fish from 6am till 11am which limits mho on the rest of the day but october should be a good month from the surf...good I mean catching some keeper flounder or whiting and of course some small skates,sharks and some broken lines..I think evening or night surf fishing would be much better.. 

Pier fishing seems to be good at the right time in october...I've seen alot of whiting,blues, mackerels caught and one day seen a feeding frenzy of sea trout being caught 2 or 3 at a time.. 

I should be going out again shortly and will post later:fishing:


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm wattling for this NNE to change. Been with us for the last week.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Danman said:


> I can tell you there are one or two holes or cuts..I don't fish them but you can tell where they are by a few surf anglers that are there daily..


Danman, there used to be a pretty good cut there three or four houses up from the upper end of Pirateland at Longbay. We did the piers and inlets at MI and CG this summer, and I didn't even try the surf. Is that one of them?


----------



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the info guys, will let you know how we do. Yeah we've been dealing with the same NNE all week and it does not look like it's going to let up.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah its past the last house I think, but like I said... I fish the upper end of the beach . I have walked down to long bay before and don't notice a cut or hole but I'm still novice at reading the beach:fishing:


----------

